# Wait sec, BMQ is all year round?



## Tomb32 (10 Sep 2009)

Is it true that BMQ goes all year round? Meaning, the BMQ training could start in December or Februray and such?  So it's not just a summer thing? 

Because here are the dates that I looked at. 

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/sem-wee/index-eng.asp

It only goes from June till August.Which is true? 

If BMQ is open during the winter, I have to ask, do you train outside in the snow?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2009)

Yes, we don't stop training because its too hot or too cold.

And those dates are for the Regular Force, their BMQ is much longer than Reserve Courses.


----------



## Tomb32 (10 Sep 2009)

So that means, I could start my BMQ in January or April? I want to go into Infantry and I know that it's not going to be open till April of 2010.  So I was wondering if I could do the BMQ before that and start BIQ in April or something?


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Sep 2009)

From my experience, you are not loaded on a BMQ onless you have a job offer. A lot of people are currently waiting for new spots to open in april 2010... from what I know, none of them will start basic training before they get a job offer. Ask your CFRC.


----------



## gcclarke (10 Sep 2009)

Tomb32 said:
			
		

> Is it true that BMQ goes all year round? Meaning, the BMQ training could start in December or Februray and such?  So it's not just a summer thing?
> 
> Because here are the dates that I looked at.
> 
> ...



That particular list that you gave a link to is a list of scheduled course graduation ceremonies. There are many courses who have been planned, that may not have their graduation ceremony scheduled yet.

As well, at least one of those courses listed has a graduation date of 3 Dec. Since the training lasts up until the date of the graduation ceremony, this course definitely lasts well into winter.

And really. This is Canada. Why would you ever be shocked at the concept of its military training for cold weather conditions?

Besides, if you do happen to get on a winter BMQ, relax. I've been to Farnham (The field training centre used by CFLRS) on basic during both winter and summer, and I can tell you it's a heck of a lot more enjoyable during winter. 

Spring was the best though.


----------



## calegrant (11 Nov 2009)

CFLRS shuts down briefly at christmas at which time you'll go back to wherever your next of kin are located by what's called LTA (leave travel assistance) which will get you "home" free once a year basically. So the winter bmq's aren't that bad! Also, the field portion is 3 weeks..2 of which are actually spent sleepin outside. You do your field training in a place called Farnham and it just so happens that the majority of Farnham is marsh, so you tell me....do you want to live on top of frozen ground of sink into it at 30degree's+? Being cold isn't an issue if you use the gear and information provided to you. Your instructors are there with you, so if they give you tips on staying warm listen to them because they're trying to stay warm too!


----------



## helpup (11 Nov 2009)

Tomb32 said:
			
		

> If BMQ is open during the winter, I have to ask, do you train outside in the snow?



Thank you for asking, you just made my looong night.  ( If i had the emoticon buttons on my work computer I would be going nuts with them).  You make me wish I was Crse WO on a BMQ again.

Ok being seriouse again, good luck with the process and may your eyes be opened to just what we can and do on a regular basis in this job.


----------



## Spooky (11 Nov 2009)

I had BMQ in February 2 years ago. I VR'd due to injury, reapplied, and now my BMQ is January 11th. They stop taking recruits at the beginning of December and start back up again in January. If you happen to be on course over christmas you go home. 

Yes they train in the snow. However we did not do the obstacle course because it was sheer ice and chances are you would die lol. ONCE IN AWHILE, the instructors would have our 5 am runs cancelled due to the weather being to cold so we would work out in the gym doing laps and working with medicine balls. 

Cant wait to start......again lol.


----------

